# not a project but a job



## duckman (Nov 26, 2011)

At a customers doing the biweekly maint. foreman came over and asked if I'd look at there Cincinnati cyl. grinder he stated that the work head would turn sometimes and other times he would have to wiggle the face plate to get it to turn, this is what I found a 4 month old bearing and a seal with no seal in it. Now the fun part the spindle has a #5 morse taper I don't have a bull center but my 1/2" Jacobs fit in the hole put some high pressure center lube on it and turned the nose of the spindle so I could build it back up with Devcon plastic steel mixed applied let cure 2 days only 51° in my shop turned it down and fitted a speedi-sleeve, new bearing 5218 shielded, sealed not available , and two seals will be going back to re install on Monday. The bearing was installed by another rebuilding co. they never replaced the seals, even if they had the shaft was so corroded that it would have eaten the seal within days.


----------



## duckman (Nov 26, 2011)

Forgot to add I only have a 9"South Bend 30" centers the spindle is about 4 1/2"od x 16" long, that's why I had to use my drill chuck as a bull center, held the spindle in my 3 jaw chuck chucked on the lock nut on the spindle, wow less than .002 runout , the seal can run on a surface that has less than .015" runout, its slow speed . If it was my old Monarch I'd just have chucked it and been done. That bearing is a double row precision , if the factory had made the spindle 1/4' longer they could have used 2 sealed bearings, oh wait then coolant couldn't get in the bearing when the seals go bad.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 27, 2011)

Nasty looking bearing.  I guess that shows how important attention to detail is, especially when working on this type of equipment.

-Ron


----------



## duckman (Nov 27, 2011)

The ball separator was in there but it was so worn that it was locking up the bearing.


----------

